# Perfect ratios for soap



## LLLC (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi all, I am new here and have a question.  I have a list of the oils i would like to use for my soap.  I am just unsure of the quantities of each oil I should use.
Here is the list of ingredients:

coconut oil
castor oil
sunflower oil
almond oil
rice bran oil
yellow beeswax
I'm asking where do I find/calculate the desired quantities of each ingredient?
If someone could tell me how much of each I should use, or at least point me in the right direction that would be awesome! thanks so much happy holidays!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Dec 23, 2016)

You might want to consider adding either palm, lard or tallow for a better balanced recipe. Castor should be used around 5%. Beeswax should be at 5% or less. Coconut can be drying in higher quantities, so most of us keep it at 20% or less in a regular bar. 

There a several soap calculators out there. SoapCalc.net is the one I use. Lots of people like the one at soapee.com also.


----------



## LLLC (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you for the quick reply! Ok I've decided to add palm oil (as long as it is certified sustainable!).  I am using soapcalc, but I am still trying to figure out how much % of each oil to use..


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 23, 2016)

LLLC said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! Ok I've decided to add palm oil (as long as it is certified sustainable!).  I am using soapcalc, but I am still trying to figure out how much % of each oil to use..



A basic recipe for a hard bar is: OO/CO/Palm/castor 35/30/30/5
Once you make this you can play around with other additives. 

Some think CO over 20% is drying but a farmer friend of mine and most guys love this soap.

I use RB up to 10% and Almond up to 30% it's lovely but $$$

There are no perfect ratios for soap. Everyone's skin is different and everyone has personal preferences regarding soap. It's annoyingly a matter of trial and error until you find the perfect bar for you. 
In the meantime the above recipe makes a good hard bar that lasts well and cleans well and is bubbly.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 23, 2016)

There are lots of resources for recommended amounts:
http://www.lovinsoap.com/oils-chart/
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...s-guide-to-soapmaking-common-soapmaking-oils/

But almost all of the rules have exceptions. Most of us do 5-7% superfat, but Carolyn here balances her recipes to only need 2-3% superfat. Many recipes have 30% or more coconut oil, but my skin complains if there is more than 15% UNLESS it's an 80% coconut oil salt bar, then with 10% superfat its peachy!  I adore 1 year old 100% Olive oil castile, I know many who can NOT stand the lather of castile soaps. Many here will not make soap without 5% castor oil to help with bubbles, I have a recipe with no castor that has lovely lather. Some people love palm oil - I think it makes soap waxy if over 25% and much prefer lard. So all you can do is start with something that looks promising and then start tweaking - because my favorite recipe many not be yours and there is no universal "perfect soap". BTW my favorite recipe is 60% lard, 20% olive, 15% coconut and 5% castor


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 23, 2016)

^^^^ This!

It's like talking about beauty - there are certain things that experts agree makes someone technically beautiful and so on and so forth, and yet two people can look at the same person and either think they are good looking or not.  There are many guidelines with soaps, but the question which you are actually asking is "*What do you find to be the *perfect ratios for soap *for you?*"


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes- that and this ^^^^^!  ( By the way, welcome to the forum LLLC! :wave: )

Just start with something basic and then tweak it to your personal tastes from there.

For what its worth, a good basic, starting recipe would look something like this to me:

40% olive oil (not virgin)
30% palm oil (or lard)
25% coconut oil
5% castor oil


IrishLass


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 23, 2016)

When I was first learning how to make soap and formulate recipes I used this as a cheat sheet...

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mas_assets/theme/ngc/pdf/soapoils.pdf

It will tell you what each oil brings to the table and how much (if applicable) will cause problems.


----------

